# Photos of Yourself in Different Lip Products



## CellyCell (Nov 9, 2008)

Spin-off thread to the Red Lipstick Inspiration one.

I'm starting to become very interested in Lippy stuff and find it much harder to see color swatches on hands, so I thought this thread will be much help to me when choosing and getting recs of different products and also be helpful to others. Especially for us with darker skin-tone colors, I wanna know what colors are complimentary to me.

I find it harder swatching lip products because personally, I don't like messing with counter-tester stuff on my face... especially lip and skin stuff. Anyway...

I'll start off this tread with my photos:
_I'm *NC44/45* for reference._

*MAX Factor duo in 560/90*






*MAX Factor duo in 520/70*





*MAC So Scarlet Lipstick*
*MAC Style Minx Lipgloss*
*Flirt! in Utterly Cool Lipgloss*





*MAC So Scarlet Lipstick*
*MAC Russion Red Lipgloss*





*MAC Dazzleglass in Bare Necessity*





*MAC Slimshine in Bare*
*MAC Cult Fave Lipgloss*





HTH anyone!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 10, 2008)

What happened to my "thanks" button?

Very good thread CellyCell and most beautiful pictures. I hope we all post here! 

When I get a chance, I'm gonna watch your Youtube vids and check out your blog.

Thanks again for sharing with us. 

Now I have a visual to copy...

Especially the 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_*MAC So Scarlet Lipstick*
*MAC Style Minx Lipgloss*
*Flirt! in Utterly Cool Lipgloss*

*MAC So Scarlet Lipstick*
*MAC Russion Red Lipgloss*_


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Very good thread!! Love your looks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_ 
When I get a chance, I'm gonna watch your Youtube vids and check out your blog._

 

There are no youtube videos anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i still check her blog out!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_There are no youtube videos anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i still check her blog out!_

 
Thanks for letting me know....


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Thanks for letting me know...._

 
No problem


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 12, 2008)

*MAC Cult Fave Lipgloss*
that looks so beautifull on you!! im NC42 so i think ill be investinggg x


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Dazzleglass in Bare Necessity on you! I need to get one of those


----------

